# Camomile lawn



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I`ve given up trying to grow a lawn from seed because the seed only germinates in the cooler parts of the garden (under trees etc) and the water required just to keep it barely alive is astronomical.
However during the laborious task of weeding the lawn I noticed many sweet smelling plants with white daisy like flowers that cover the ground on runners that to my untrained eye look like camomile?
The dog likes rolling in it and the wife likes the smell and it seems to thrive on my well draining acid soil, soooo I was thinking why not make a lawn from it.
A few questions for you experts out there,.........
How do I propagate, to ensure even coverage?
How do I maintain a camomile lawn?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not put down astroturf? Looks green, no mowing or weeding?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dennis,

You don't say what type of grass you're tring to grow but I guess conditions there are more or less similar to here in South Africa..... The answer here is to plant 'buffalo grass' which is very resistant to drought and extremes of temperature. It tends to turn very brown in winter here when our nights hover around freezing but other than that, it stays pretty green even in a drought...... it's a coarser grass than the English version but is very tough.

I'm sure you'll find details/info/seed suppliers with a quick Google search.

Here's something to start you off: http://www.gardensgalore.co.za/Lawns.html


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi James..........hope you are well.
Astroturf sounds good to me, but how much would it cost to cover 200 square mtrs?
My Portuguese neighbour has some leading to her front door and it`s a breeze to look after....a quick hose down every now and again..........that`s it.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Dennis,
> 
> You don't say what type of grass you're tring to grow but I guess conditions there are more or less similar to here in South Africa..... The answer here is to plant 'buffalo grass' which is very resistant to drought and extremes of temperature. It tends to turn very brown in winter here when our nights hover around freezing but other than that, it stays pretty green even in a drought...... it's a coarser grass than the English version but is very tough.
> 
> ...


Hi Travelling-man
Well I do realise that the seed I bought is too fine for my garden and that the grass I need is of the type you mention (buffalo) that spreads using runners.
There is a drought resistant grass that the Portuguese use and next time I am at the garden centre I will ask what is best...............thanks for your input.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim
just think of the money saved on watering and weeding and cutting etc.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

silvers said:


> AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim
> just think of the money saved on watering and weeding and cutting etc.


Just a thought..........Would I get burns on the soles of my feet if (cough) the missus decides to chase me round the pool...........NEKKED !!


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Just a thought..........Would I get burns on the soles of my feet if (cough) the missus decides to chase me round the pool...........NEKKED !!


It sounds like if all you're worried about is the soles of your feet being burned, you might just take off your shoes and socks leaving the rest of your clothing intact!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just get your feet tarmacced.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

[QUOTE
just think of the money saved on watering and weeding and cutting etc.[/QUOTE]
Blimey......I don`t do any of that.
THATS WHY MY LAWN IS CRAP !!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> It sounds like if all you're worried about is the soles of your feet being burned, you might just take off your shoes and socks leaving the rest of your clothing intact!


Hi blackirishgirl
Don`t want to give the impression this sort of behaviour is common practice in these parts, but with a new astroturf lawn.......MAYBE, just MAYBE:clap2:


----------

